# ***NOKIA 3230*** !!software!!



## kool (May 30, 2006)

Dear friends,

i've few questions related to my cellphone!

----------------
***NOKIA 3230***
----------------






i've *NOKIA 3230* with 512MB ram. i've copied 150MB songs +50MB AVI files on to it. Now my cell is hanging, it takes too much time to open any application. Sometime it hanged and says _App. closed!_ like ultraMP3, ET2 recorder

TOTAL RAM SHOWS: 489
USED: 225
FREE: 246

1**i've some .RM songs but whenever i play on my cellphone it plays automatically in real media player, with screen light on.So tell me *which player play .RM files beside real media player!* 

2**And also tell me what is best way of installing/removing any new application to my cellphone? it takes too much time in installing/removing any programmes. 
whenever i select install application from my pc thru nokia pc suite, my cellphone ask: 

UNTRUST APP. INSTALL ANYWAY>>[OK] 
>>INSTALL ULTRA MP3 V1.2 >>[OK] 
>>INSTALL IN MEMORY CARD/MMC [SELECT]>>[OK]

3***i get irritated by pressing same buttons for installing any app. Is it any other way that by pressing one button it starts installing without asking any other confirmation to MEMORY card???


4***is there any *software for recording high quality video?* My in built recorder records very bad quality vid. (in .3gp format), my camera is 1.3 megaPixel ! 

5***beside NOKIA PC SUITE is there any software available for my pc so i can send/recieve ringtones/wallpapers easily??

6****** *is it possible to always auto save of calender/contacts/messages to MMC card?? at present it auto save in phone memory.* My inbox is full....    

6*** give me some tips to keep my nokia 3230 safe and work fast...


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2006)

kool said:
			
		

> i've *NOKIA 3230* with 512MB ram. i've copied 150MB songs +50MB AVI files on to it. Now my cell is hanging, it takes too much time to open any application. Sometime it hanged and says _App. closed!_ like ultraMP3, ET2 recorder
> 
> TOTAL RAM SHOWS: 489
> USED: 225
> FREE: 246


512 MB is not RAM, it is the storage capacity of your MMC card. Your cell phone keeps on hanging because the processor of Nokia 3230 is slow. I too have a Nokia 3230 with 512MB MMC card and it has slowed down to a crawl.



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 1**i've some .RM songs but whenever i play on my cellphone it plays automatically in real media player, with screen light on.So tell me *which player play .RM files beside real media player!*


I don't know much on this you can google more for this. You might find something.




			
				kool said:
			
		

> 2**And also tell me what is best way of installing/removing any new application to my cellphone? it takes too much time in installing/removing any programmes.
> whenever i select install application from my pc thru nokia pc suite, my cellphone ask:
> UNTRUST APP. INSTALL ANYWAY>>[OK]
> >>INSTALL ULTRA MP3 V1.2 >>[OK]
> >>INSTALL IN MEMORY CARD/MMC [SELECT]>>[OK]


This is again because of slow processor of nokia and also because of security features implemented by symbian. All these steps have to be followed and reviewed carefully to avoid any malicious program from being installed on your cell phone. 



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 3***i get irritated by pressing same buttons for installing any app. Is it any other way that by pressing one button it starts installing without asking any other confirmation to MEMORY card???


No the current way is to be followed for security reasons. Because if the program were to be installed with just one click there are very high chances of getting infected with malicious programs which can cause lots of trouble. So, you will have to live with it and do follow all the steps to check what you are installing. If you go on installing apps adhocly without following security features there are many chances of getting affected and maybe even loosing your important data.



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 4***is there any *software for recording high quality video?* My in built recorder records very bad quality vid. (in .3gp format), my camera is 1.3 megaPixel !


Well I don't know much about this but I think that's the best the phone can shoot. Also megapixel isn't the only thing that determines the quality of videos shot. Here again the problem arises due to the slow processor. The processor reacts very slowly when using the camera. Atleast that has been my experience with te phone using many different camera softwares.



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 5***beside NOKIA PC SUITE is there any software available for my pc so i can send/recieve ringtones/wallpapers easily??


There is Oxygen Phone Manager but it is paid. IMO Nokia PC suite is the best for Nokia phones



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 6****** *is it possible to always auto save of calender/contacts/messages to MMC card?? at present it auto save in phone memory.* My inbox is full....


I am not sure of this.



			
				kool said:
			
		

> 6*** give me some tips to keep my nokia 3230 safe and work fast...


To keep it safe do follow all safety precautions present while installing softwares. They may feel irritating but are essential. Otherwise follow common precautions like keeping bluetooth off when not in use. 
To make it work fast try to use different tools to keep your phone clean. Well though the difference won't be much, as I said before the processor is too slow. It is the biggest drawback of Nokia 3230 and why it didn't take of as it touted to be.


----------



## kool (May 31, 2006)

hey no-one can help me?? hey no-one can help me??  plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me!!


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 2, 2006)

well boy,there is nothing you can do,except going with a new firmware..i guess.But that is not worth it and i doubt whether it will help or not. I have 3230,and its true that it is damn slow. Recently got 3250!!  No complaints at all.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2006)

For fast instalation, copy the setup files(.sis) into ur mem card and install it from there and after installing delete the files and also the files in the location
mem card/Nokia/installs/
the phone use it for pre storage before installation and is not further required. It could bring much free space. Never install any app from Nokia app manager as it stores caches of it in every corner of phone memory and is very difficult to free phone mem as only 6 mb is available.

Install the app task spy. And dont use video ringtone soft as it start at bootup and hogs ram. Always before beginning a game use taskspy to comprees memory.


After shooting the videos in 3gp convert it into avi using Smartmovie from a pc. Tha latest version 3.2 supports 3gp to avi and greately improves quality.

As or RM files use soft called rm to mp3 converted and make it an mp3  and using softwares like Easy CD Extractor re-encode it to mp3 with 32 kbps @16khz. Its greately improves volume level but reduces quality(rm playback in realplayer is poo in volume levels) and the files beomes sub 1 mb!!!!!

For still images use photorite sp . It has 8x zoom with wide features as in a digicam. 

Always copy the current applied theme (sometimes it might be copy protected, so delete it and reints in to phone) into phone memory.

Save all mid, jpg or any other big files(bigger than text sms) to mem card and del it from inbox.

Dont create too much folders in the mem card as it could slow down the navigation through the folders.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2006)

@ mayanksharma
hi what was the price of 3250???and from where u bought it(for price estimation). What are the bundled stuffs. Atlast im planning to trade off my 3230.........Is its sound quality ok???


----------

